
My Trip Down the Crypto Rabbit Hole in Search of the DAO Hacker - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-16/a-trip-down-the-crypto-rabbit-hole-in-search-of-the-dao-hacker
======
shiado
There's no such thing as the 'DAO Hacker'. The smart contract was executed
exactly as written. Sad how when the going gets tough many cryptocurrency
enthusiasts crawl back to statist inventions and conventions, but people
should have seen the hard fork coming as Ethereum is a premined ponzi to begin
with and the initial backers weren't going to let their payoff slip away so
easily.

~~~
optimalsolver
>Sad how when the going gets tough many cryptocurrency enthusiasts crawl back
to statist inventions and conventions

I remember when the crypto market recently tanked and the fine folks on
r/cryptocurrency were demanding the SEC shut down Bitmex and arrest its CEO.

Seems that at any given time, rugged crypto individualists are 10 percentage
point losses from begging Big Daddy Government to step in.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
There's a subset of rugged crypto individualists that don't want intervention
at any cost - usually the ones that started using cryptocurrencies before the
"investment" hype.

------
vessenes
I was involved in identifying and locating the attack vector of the DAO Hack,
and Matthew and I connected pretty early in his research on it. I like him; he
had a strong interest in figuring out what actually happened.

This should be a good read; real-life cyber-ninjas battling things out, and
because of the anonymity available to those hacking smart contracts, the
entire aftermath went down in an atmosphere of intense paranoia; who could be
trusted with security findings? Who was everyone on this skype call? (Yes, it
was 2016).

At any rate, this was a really fun and actually pretty important moment in
crypto history, I’m glad to see a book about it out and published.

------
rkagerer
[https://archive.is/xtB4d](https://archive.is/xtB4d)

------
shermanmccoy
A very childishly written article with no real insight. The real question in
my mind is why on earth Bloomberg funded the writer's travel to Switzerland
and Japan for this?

------
londons_explore
TL;DR: The 'hacker' wasn't found.

------
gverrilla
after gay talese all journalists think they should describe how people dress
when writing long stories - boring

~~~
tgv
The first sentence appears written for the Bulwer Lytton contest.

~~~
gverrilla
that's funny thanks for showing it :P

